# Apple und App-Anbieter wegen Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten verklagt



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Dezember 2010)

*Apple und App-Anbieter wegen Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten verklagt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Apple und App-Anbieter wegen Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten verklagt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Apple und App-Anbieter wegen Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten verklagt


----------



## maxe (28. Dezember 2010)

*Apple und App-Anbieter wegen Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten verklagt*

Geschieht ihnen nur zu recht!


----------



## Lelwani (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Apple und App-Anbieter wegen Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten verklagt*

oh ich bin erschrocken die nur gutes wollen /will firma apple macht mist nein


----------



## X Broster (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Apple und App-Anbieter wegen Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten verklagt*



Lelwani schrieb:


> oh ich bin erschrocken die nur gutes wollen /will firma apple macht mist nein


Meinst du Geld?


----------



## DaStash (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Apple und App-Anbieter wegen Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten verklagt*

Ich finde die Androidlösung ziemlich gut. Dort wird vor dem App-Download detailliert angezeigt, auf welche Informationen die Anwendung genau zugreift. Ist zwar erschreckend wie viel und was das teilweise ist aber wenigstens hat man dann die Wahl.

MfG


----------



## Thornscape (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Apple und App-Anbieter wegen Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten verklagt*



> Während es von Apple keinen Kommentar gib, hat sich Google eingeschaltet. Berichten zufolge glaubt der Suchmaschinen- und Werbegigant, dass es doch in der Verantwortung des Anwenders liege, den Zugriff auf bestimmte Telefonfunktionen zu beschränken. Wer das nicht macht, könne nicht wirksam verhindern, dass bestimmte Anbieter Daten weiter vermitteln.



Ääääh, frei nach dem Motto: "Wenn du deine Fenster nicht zumauerst, hast du selbst schuld, wenn wir deine Nacktbilder aus dem Badezimmer im Internet verkaufen." ?
Meine Daten bleiben immer noch meine Daten, egal, was meine Technik jetzt damit machen könnte.


----------



## MiToKo (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Apple und App-Anbieter wegen Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten verklagt*

Richtig so, nieder mit Appel. Die sollten wirklich darauf Achten, keine Daten der Kunden weiterzugeben.


----------



## El Sativa (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Apple und App-Anbieter wegen Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten verklagt*

wen wundert heute sowas noch.
wir leben in einem zeitalter der sammelwut. es wird mit jedem buchstaben in einem datensatz geld gemacht. da wird erst später gefragt, ob man das will oder nicht.
ich selber lache mittlerweile nurnoch über solche sachen, mache mir trotzdem meine gedanken und werde danach etwas satirisch.
denn user, die sich blind an appel, google, facebook und co. klammern, sehen nur den nutzen, den sie haben. die leute die diesen usern die sachen verkaufen sind aber alles andere als samariter, und tragen ihrerseits ihren nutzen. es war ja jeder klug genug, sich die agb´s durchzulesen und das was ab dann mit einem gemacht wird auch ausdrücklich zu wünschen.

und seit unsere appleuser unseren lieben onkel bill verteufel, womit sie ja auch recht haben, sind sie der meinung, ihren steve, aus dem warmen keller in den himmel hochhudeln zu können. jo, und nun kommt der in die mauser und verliert an höhe. 
naja, zumindest ist dieses verhalten für mich "normal", da solche macht für keinen gesund ist, und ich muss mich nicht......trotzdem, dieser , diese ....ahhh, so weiter gehts, ......über solche leute aufregen.


----------



## Hatuja (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Apple und App-Anbieter wegen Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten verklagt*



Thornscape schrieb:


> Ääääh, frei nach dem Motto: "Wenn du deine Fenster nicht zumauerst, hast du selbst schuld, wenn wir deine Nacktbilder aus dem Badezimmer im Internet verkaufen." ?
> Meine Daten bleiben immer noch meine Daten, egal, was meine Technik jetzt damit machen könnte.



Öhm, nein, so ist es ja nicht.
Du kannst dir ja auch Fenster kaufen, duch die man von außen nicht durchschauen kann.
Aber wenn du dir unbedingt ein Fenster mit Apfel- Logo kaufen musst bei dem in der Bedienungsanleitung steht, dass da eine Kamera integriert ist die dein Privatleben aufzeichnet und verkauft.... Tja, dann braucht man sich auch nicht aufregen, wenn plötzlich die nicht jugendfreien Bildchen durchs Internet geistern.


----------

